# Middle name to go with Olivia??



## BabyNo1

Middle names for Olivia ? any suggestions?
xx:kiss:


----------



## fairy_gem

Do you mind what style?, traditional, modern?

x


----------



## oliv

My name is Olivia and my middle name is May!


----------



## flumpsmummy

grace.x


----------



## tryingfor#2

Olivia Catherine
Olivia Maeve
Olivia Lily
Olivia Grace
Olivia Jasmine
Olivia Megan
Olivia Paige
Olivia Rose
Olivia Josephine
Olivia Kate
Olivia Rhiannon
Olivia Caitlin
Olivia Bethany
Olivia Hope
Olivia Emily


----------



## sam#3

Olivia Jo


----------



## mummy2girls

I love Olivia its one of my top girls names on my list :)

Olivia Grace
Olivia Mae
Olivia Evie


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Olivia Grace 
Olivia Rose 
Olivia Kate 
Olivia Mae 
Olivia Jade 
Olivia Beth 
Olivia Claire 
Olivia Rose 
Olivia Paige


----------



## squirrelboy

Saw that someone suggested Olivia Caitlin. The wife and I have actually named our soon-to-be-born daughter Caitlyn Olivia. I think both sound great! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

I have Olivia Isla on my list :)
Other options could be :

Olivia Clementine
Olivia Clara
Olivia Eleanor
Olivia Eve

Hope that helped :)


----------



## BabyNo1

Wow thank you all for your ideas ;-) Loads to take back to the husband now lol! we just cant decide.
Quite like Olivia Isla, Olivia Rose, Olivia Eleanor and Olivia Grace at the moment.

x


----------



## lissaw

Olivia Ann
Olivia Claire
Olivia Rae
Olivia Taryn


----------



## JPARR01

Olivia Anne


----------



## Nyn

I like Olivia Jayne x


----------



## emmalouise89

Olivia Jane?
Olivia Hope?
Olivia Grace? (Love that one)
Olivia Jade?
Olivia Maya?
Olivia Rae?
Olivia Rose?
Olivia Page?

Can't think of anymore


----------

